# 1957 Series I J-head And 1957(ish?) Hardinge Hlv [new To Me]



## mmcgirr (Nov 7, 2016)

Greetings All,

I just acquired - for the low, low price of nothing, two things:

1) 1957 Series I J-Head Bridgeport - pancake motor
2) 1957 (near as I can tell) Hardinge HLV Lathe

Overall, I don't think that - given their age - they're too bad off.  They certainly need some extra special TLC, but when I removed them, they were both under power and making chips. 

The machines were used in a small shop - but regretfully were not maintained all that well (there was a lovely old grinding wheel right next to the Bport, and - as usual - someone thought the zerks were for grease and not way oil).  However, for the price I got them for, I think it's worth spending some time, effort and - of course - cash on the whole affair to return them back to their previous glory.
There are definitely some quirks (ex. the Hardinge carriage binds, the Bridgeport is missing several things, etc.)

This will be a long, long project for me, but after reading a multitude of posts here and on the "other" forums concerning repairs / rebuild and so forth, I think I'm up to the challenge.

I'm hoping that with all the wonderful posts I see on here (and, *ahem*, other fora) that I can get these suckers as close to new as possible.

Have a gander and see what you all think.  I'm extremely interested in what you all can recommend for initial cleaning chemicals.  I have no issue with taking both of these units down to bare metal and starting from scratch, but I want to compile the necessary items and equipment prior to getting into it.

Oh! LOL.  If any of you kind folks that happen to reside in CT happen to have a spare bridgeport knee handle you want to part with, please let me know!  It's aggravating turning the thing by hand.

So, lemme get to it with some overview shots:

*Bridgeport:*











*Hardinge:*


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice score.
Price is right!
Even if you didn't get a head with the Bridgey.
:}

Daryl
MN


----------



## mmcgirr (Nov 7, 2016)

My bad - the bridgeport *did* come with a head - I just didn't include the photo.  

Here you go (from the back-side though):


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!

Did you get the tail stock with the lathe?


----------



## mmcgirr (Nov 7, 2016)

Indeed I did get the tailstock.  

Only thing the lathe doesn't have (regrettably), is the taper attachment and the working part of the collet closer.

Though, I'm kind of confused on the lathe...it says it's an HLV from 1957 (based on the serial #), but I don't see an oiler setup on the carriage, and the collet drawbar that came with does pull the 5C collets in.  I'm wondering, but haven't completely found out yet, if it's a very early model HLV.

There's such little information on anything but the HLV-H series that it's hard to puzzle out.

Mike


----------



## mmcgirr (Nov 15, 2016)

So, with the help of Paul Babin at Babin Machine Tool and Craig at Morris Group - both extremely helpful people - I was able to ferret out the actual serial number on the lathe.

Apparently it is HLV-102



I'm trying to find out now how old this girl is (EDIT: 1950) - seems like it's a pretty old one (also given that it doesn't have the carriage oil plunger that I see on all the other HLV / HLV-H lathes.)  Seems to have oil plugs in some brass fittings for oiling the ways.

If updates like this are frowned upon (more of a record for me than anything else), please do let me know!

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 4, 2016)

I'd love to hear how it is going!


----------



## mmcgirr (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a dedicated thread on the Hardinge here: 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/hardinge-hlv-early-model-ca-1950-s-n-102-restoration.52708/

The Bridgeport is being worked on slower than the Hardinge, only because I'm also working on getting my shop squared away, and I need a lathe sooner than I need a mill (this week anyway ).

I figure between the two of them, the shop and random other projects I have going on from the 'war department' in the household, it'll take me about 4 months to get them both "done".

Regards,
Mike


----------

